# You know you are too old to Trick or Treat when...



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are highly amusing

* The 'realistic' soiled diaper is not a costume accessory. 
* You unintentionally go to the same house multiple times in a row.
* People keep complimenting your 'professional old age makeup' and want to know which special effects artist did it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

The diaper one is scary!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> The diaper one is scary!


I did worse, then I figured that it may offend some and decided to delete it before posting


* You can only eat gummy candy.
* You look, walk, and moan like a zombie, when that is not even your costume.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha thanks I had a good laugh!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You come home with other kids than your own.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good one, matrixmom.

* You and your posse cruise door-to-door in power wheelchairs.
* Your liver spots and warts make donning a witch costume almost a given.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

When you dress up as Santa and go door to door handing out toys.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

...when you get Tums instead of candy as a treat, and you're grateful!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

You're never too old to trick or treat!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> When you dress up as Santa and go door to door handing out toys.


Doubt it; most just get stingier as they age, I think...



Ugly Joe said:


> ...when you get Tums instead of candy as a treat, and you're grateful!!!


Hehe. I like that.


* You have no teeth left to rot.
* What used to simply give you sugar highs can now send you into diabetic fits.


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

When you remember trick or treating before candy bars were "Fun Sized".


----------

